# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 18: 12 chats, dt gestante, malades, maman, etc. AVT 3-4/05 (IDF)!

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque       mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair       pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les  consignes      données)_



*RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE IDÉALEMENT LUNDI, SINON MERCREDI POUR LES ANCIENS, SACHANT QUE LES MALADES SERAIENT A SORTIR TRES VITE! 


*_Voici les anciens de la semaine 17, ainsi que les nouveaux de l'endroit A.
La liste de l'endroit B sera postée ou réactualisée ce jour si on a les infos, sinon mercredi.
Les chats doivent être réservés avant passage véto, même si leur date de sortie est postérieure.
Car non identifiés le jour du passage, cela les "reporte" à la semaine suivante, le jeudi, ou vendredi, ce qui serait dommage. D'où la nécessite de ne PAS ATTENDRE si vous êtes en mesure d'en sauver un! 

_
*ENDROIT A*: _(ex endroit 1)_

 ::  *RÉSERVATION POSSIBLE DE SUITE PR L'ANCIEN, PR JEUDI 3 MAI PR LES AUTRES!*  :: 


*CHAT DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* *
*
*1a) Mâle, 10 mois, gris tabby, timide* _(ne crache pas)_
_Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est un ancien de la liste._ 




*NOUVEAUX:*

*7a) Femelle, 5 mois, gris tabby blanche, timide*
_Peut sortir à compter du 2 mai._ 




*8a) Mâle brun tabby blanc, 10 mois, timide*
_Peut sortir à compter du 4 mai. 
_


*9a) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, timide/apeurée
* :: * URGENT! Gestante! Début de coryza!*  :: 
_Peut sortir à compter du 2 mai. 
_



10a) Mâle, 1 an, poils longs, noir, très sociable
Peut sortir à compter du 4 mai. 
 Il a le poil un peu gras, pour info. 
*=> Réservé*



*11a) Maman, 10 mois, noire, poils mi-longs, très sociable*
 ::  *URGENT! A 7 BB! Dont 3 à elle!*  :: 
_Peut sortir à compter du 5 mai._ 
*=> A une piste
*
_C'est une maman extra qui a trois chatons et  à qui la fourrière a ajouté 4 autres bébés qui leur ont été  abandonnés._
_Cette super maman s'occupe des 7 petits  sans distinction !!! 
Mais là, URGENT, elle n'aura jamais assez de lait et de place pour tous si on ne l'aide pas un peu et si elle reste trop longtemps!!_





************


*ENDROIT B*: 
_(ex endroit 2)
_

 ::  *RÉSERVATION DE SUITE PR LES ANCIENS, ET POUR VENDREDI 4 MAI PR LE 12b!*  :: 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *

**2b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
 ::  *URGENT!! Coryza + anorexie*  :: 
_Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est un ancien de la liste. 
_
*3b) Mâle castré 1 an gris et blanc sociable*
 ::  *Alopécie crouteuse + coryza*  ::  
_Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est un ancien de la liste. 
_
*4b) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby, méga sociable
*  ::  *URGENT! Sous perfusion! Coryza.* :: _
Propriétaire décédé. Vivait avec un chien, lui aussi en fourrière. 
__Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est une ancienne de la liste. 
_
* 5b) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore, majoritairement rousse, méga sociable
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 
_Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est un ancien de la liste. 
_
* 6b) Mâle, noir et blanc, 1 an, méga sociable*
 ::  *URGENT! Sous perfusion! Coryza + diarrhées*   :: 
_Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est un ancien de la liste. 
_

*LE NOUVEAU : 

**12b ) Mâle,* _âge ?_*, blanc et noir un peu craintif 
** URGENT! Coryza + pas en forme du tout* 
_Peut sortir à compter du 4 mai._ 
* 
****************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),*PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS          AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE PROMESSE DE      DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,              un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour           certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se  ressemblent          tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même              personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de    sous,   et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore,    achat  de   box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver  un   chat,   c'est  "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis              d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non     sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que     pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux  que    chaque  assoc     ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit  coup  de   pouce,  en toute     logique, on   attend   que cela soit  bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,              car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les      assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats       n'intéressent        personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi  être      sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui              interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus              régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!         Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont    des    SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les              dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne   pas            reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante,  et  pour   ne   pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre   assocs,  il  est     possible,  et     compréhensible que je retouche  les   promesses  av  votre    accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en              demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de        réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,              c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par     rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui              peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent      forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne      serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout      de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je              donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le   sentez,   et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils   sont  tous  en     danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place, même   si X ou Y   n'est  pas    celui que   vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui   laisse  "cette  chance  là",    de l'air, et   de la    place dans les   box, et  pour  conclure,  je suis    seule à  répartir  les  dons,    car  je suis  un  particulier,  et que je  ne    privilégierai pas X  ou  Y     assoc,  mais  les critères  cités   ci-dessus,   et plus j'ai de  dons   non     fléchés,  ou reportés,  mieux je   m'en sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon              activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers  mois    et          années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et  déléguer    tout  ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si         je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les     dons     seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement     par les     assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc            parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple,   pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un   peu    plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat        en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution      sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout      chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le  chat    de  la    meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre  ensuite    avec  d'autres    animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas            MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux,      touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la      vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum    d'empathie   et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"      de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en            contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que        certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là            sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les      miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent      simplement   qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main  qui     auparavant   les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....

*
*************************


*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  :: 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*A L'ATTENTION DE TOUT CO-VOITUREUR (TRAIN, RER, MÉTRO, VOITURE) EN RP ET AU-DELÀ, UN SONDAGE DOODLE A ÉTÉ CRÉE ET LE LIEN A ÉTÉ DONNE A QUELQUES MEMBRES. 

SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER, MERCI DE LE DEMANDER CE DERNIER AU PLUS VITE AFIN QUE LES PERSONNES QUI EN AURONT BESOIN PUISSE ÊTRE EN MESURE D'AVOIR LES INFORMATIONS CONCERNANT VOS DISPONIBILITÉS AU PLUS VITE!* 

*Le 1er mai est férié, et bcp de personne font le pont, la fourrière est fermée, elle aussi*, *d'où la nécessité de réagir très vite, surtout pour lundi, déjà, si des chats du SOS passé ont encore des chances de sortir de là avant, notamment les grands malades* (s'ils sont encore là, nous le saurons si une assoc peut avoir des news ou s'ils envoient une actualisation demain).

----------


## anne moisson

la patte de l' espoir réserve le 10A mâle Mâle1 an . On a la fa .

----------


## Muse

Bonjour,

L'arche de Vive peut prendre la maman et les petits et faire FA avec pièce d'isolement pour tout le monde, bien évidemment. Etant en vacance cette semaine, je peux aller les chercher dés mercredi si sortie possible à ce moment là.

Je peux aussi faire un co-voiturage en RP si besoin. J'ai 3 boites de transport et peut récupérer auprés de notre vétérinaire, une grande caisse de transport supplémentaire.

----------


## anne moisson

Pour le chat réservé pour la patte de l' espoir , nous recherchons un covoit direction 94 .

----------


## fina_flora

je pourrais sortir de l'endroit A samedi et/ou lundi
il est par contre possible que je ne puisse pas forcément aller jusque dans le 94
désolée de ne pouvoir être plus précise ni remplir le lien doodle pour le moment
cela dépendant de l'état d'une personne proche de moi

----------


## Muse

Merci de me préciser si ma proposition page 1 peut être utile car je vois sur le dernier récap qu'elle n'apparait pas.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Bonjour,
> Pour 13b, la femelle noire avec "ses" 7 chatons, quelle est la solution envisagée?
> Nous envisageons de nous proposer en FA pour elle, mais je ne sais pas si notre situation convient (on a déjà une chatte de 10mois, je suis TRÈS présente chez nous mais pas non plus 24/7 et les séparer ne serait pas impossible, mais difficile).
> 7 chatons c'est beaucoup, et nous ne pourrions pas biberonner (en tout cas pas toutes les 3h pendant plusieurs jours/semaines)
> 
> Pour information nous cherchons un(e) copain/copine chat pour Gypsy et envisagerions donc l'adoption de la maman si ça se passe bien (ou d'un petit)
> 
> Pour l'association nous étions en contact avec une et donc devrons au moins vérifier avec eux, ou en trouver une autre.
> 
> Merci !


Kany
Bien reçu votre formulaire FA. Pourriez vous voir si l association pour laquelle vous avez déjà été FA peut vous chapeauter et nous tenir au courant.
Merci

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Merci de me préciser si ma proposition page 1 peut être utile car je vois sur le dernier récap qu'elle n'apparait pas.


Muse
Bien reçu vos statuts , nous vous contacterons dés demain. 
Merci de me transmettre vos coordonnées téléphoniques par mp

----------


## TanjaK

Je rappelle que je prends en charge les frais de castration du chat no. 1a)

 *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

**
+ castration du 1a prise en charge par TanjaK (avec reçu si possible)

**TOTAL:* 

 :: *Qui suit? Cela peut donner un coup de pouce pr soins, stéril, etc!*  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Vos messages sont supprimés parfois, une fois lus, car cela allège la lecture.
Je rappelle que ce n'est ni du mépris ni quoi que ce soit d'autre! 
Nous même éditons les nôtres, donc pas de panique pour les nouveaux intervenants, c'est uniquement le souci de clarté qui prime car la liste s'allongera encore, et le fait de l'alléger facilite ET la lecture ET l'organisation.

Coordonnées de Muse reçues, formulaire de la FA potentielle également.

Je rappelle qu'il existe un lien pr les co-voit, que Sydney21, Fina_Flora, Muse, Chatperlipopette, Venise nest pas en Italie et bien d'autres peuvent vous passer en MP. 

La liste en page une a été éditée, et des photos ont été ajoutées.

Pour les sorties, elles sont conditionnées par le délai fourrière, tous ne sont pas sortants à la même date. les dates sont précisées en page 1.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*POUR INFO:*

*4b) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby, méga sociable
*  ::  *URGENT! Sous perfusion! Coryza*  :: _
Propriétaire décédé. Vivait avec un chien, lui aussi en fourrière. 
__Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est une ancienne de la liste._ 

*Vivait avec: 
X Berger femelle 13 ans fauve charbonné sociable*, ok chats et congénères. 
_(Liste de la Rainette, rubrique SOS, dans les "chiens")_

----------


## lorris

*quelqu'un peut apporter son aide à ces chats ? Ils sont tous sociables ou apeurés. 

Les malades en urgence auraient besoin d'être pris en charge rapidement !

*

----------


## mistigrette

kica (ex 13a) n'a pas voulu manger les bonnes choses amenées par tati  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  cyrano tout à l'heure.
elle est moins en forme qu'hier. ça fait ch**r  ::

----------


## invite 17

des nouvelles et des photos des chats sortis ?

Comment va la petite avec la jaunisse ?

----------


## sydney21

> Il semblerait que miss Paprika soit potentiellement gestante. Youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!


Sans être experte, il semble effectivement que ce soit le cas. Elle sera donc stérilisée mercredi.

----------


## Mistouflette

Invité17, les nouvelles de la petite avec la jaunisse (Kica, ex13a) sont juste au dessus de ton message..........

----------


## SarahC

On tombe à combien ici pour l'appel à dons? Qqn peut faire un récap? Merci!

----------


## Muriel P

Je pense qu'on en est là : 




> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS* (suite report de certains dons sur semaine 19)
> *
> Alexiel-chan 10 * *avec reçu si possible
> esther& 30 * *avec ou sans reçu
> SAND78 130 * *avec reçu
> Mirabelle94 30  pour les plus urgents avec ou sans reçu 
> invite17 70  repartis en 10  pour le 1a, 20  pour la 13a et 40  répartis en 10  pour chacun des chats en grande urgence de la liste B* *avec ou sans reçu 
> Carabam 50  pour la 4b avec reçu*
> *Lady92 15 * *avec reçu*
> ...

----------


## sydney21

J'aimerai bien avoir des nouvelles du chat 1a, quelqu'un en a ?  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Sydney, Le 1a) est chez Gaston sous l asso de Flokelo.
Gaston est plus qu occupée par une tripotée de chatons, mais elle viendra surement nous en donner dés qu elle a un moment. Avec une petite photo aussi?

----------


## pouetpouet

une petit photo avant stérilisation.
miss calin (très très sociable)

----------


## VERNAT

> kica (ex 13a) n'a pas voulu manger les bonnes choses amenées par tati  cyrano tout à l'heure.
> elle est moins en forme qu'hier. ça fait ch**r


Des nouvelles de la puce?

----------


## mistigrette

> Des nouvelles de la puce?


kica (ex num 13a) ne mange toujours pas. elle ne s'est pas dégradée depuis hier et la véto la trouve bien réactive. 
elle est toujours sous sonde et sous perf.
elle m'a parlée d'une éventuelle sortie demain, compte tenu que nous avons quelqu'un pour continuer à la nourrir avec la sonde tant qu'elle ne mange pas. elle sera plus stimulée chez une bénévole que chez un véto.
on croise les doigts, j'ose espérer que c'est bon signe. 

 ::  vernat

----------


## VERNAT

Merci pour les nouvelles "qui ne sont pas trop mauvaises" nous pensons aussi que des qu'elle sera sortie et en famille "elle va s'accrocher"... enfin nous l'espérons...
Merci Mistigrette  ::

----------


## Gaston

Le petit 1a) est bien arrivée à la maison samedi, mais comme venise l'a dit plus haut, j'ai deux mamans avec chatons à la maison et j'ai dépanné une amie pour deux jours qui m'a déposé 6 chatons en mauvaise santé, malheureusement deux sont dcd et celà m'a pas mal occupé pendant le week end.....

Donc le 1a) est un peu chaud, il crache quand je m'occupe de lui mais sans plus. Je prend une brosse avec un grand manche et je le caresse avec, immédiatement il se bloque dans un coin de la cage et se tiend aux barreaux, alors avec mon autre main je lui caresse le bout des pattes. Il se laisse faire, je pense sincèrement qu'il est plus troutrouille que craintif mais au vue du temps passé en fourrière et aussi le manque de sommeil il a besoin de se poser et comme expliqué plus haut je n'ai pas encore bien pris le temps de m'occuper de lui.
Il mange bien et pour un chat qui aura passé au minimum un mois en fourrière il me parait en bonne santé.....
Il fait sa quarantaine, ensuite je vois avec Tanjak pour la stérilisation.

----------


## sydney21

Merci Gaston pour les nouvelles  ::

----------


## TanjaK

Merci pour les nouvelles, Gaston, j'espère que le loulou va bientôt se détendre.
J'attends ton mp ou celui de Flokelo pour la prise en charge de sa castration.

----------


## Charoline

Comment va la petite Kica (ex 13a) ?

----------


## sydney21

Paprika a été stérilisée (hystérectomie) aujourd'hui, elle avait 7 bb dans le ventre  :: 

Je remercie Pouetpouet et son mari d'avoir su détecter sa gestation non annoncée lors de la réservation, ainsi le nécessaire a pu être fait avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.

Ci-dessous la facture, le montant des frais pour Paprika s'élève à 84 .

----------


## mistigrette

> Comment va la petite Kica (ex 13a) ?


j'ai vu sa FA à 17 h et elle partait la chercher  :: . 
elle sort avec sa sonde car elle ne mange toujours pas mais ça devrait lui donner meilleur moral d'être en maison.

----------


## Charoline

Merci pour les nouvelles
J'espère sincèrement que cette petite minette va remonter la pente...

----------


## Muriel P

> Paprika a été stérilisée (hystérectomie) aujourd'hui, elle avait 7 bb dans le ventre 
> 
> Je remercie Pouetpouet et son mari d'avoir su détecter sa gestation non annoncée lors de la réservation, ainsi le nécessaire a pu être fait avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.


Oups, 7 bébés dans le ventre  ::   Heureusement que sa FA a réagi à temps ! 

On croise les doigts pour Kica, on espère qu'elle va vite retrouver l'envie de s'alimenter seule !

----------


## TROCA

Oui un grand bravo à la FA de Paprika pour avoir permis d'éviter 7 naissances. Elle est bien jolie la minette et saura trouver des adoptants. 
Je pense très fort à la petite rescapée Kica dont on espère toujours qu'elle remonte définitivement la pente. Merci Cyrano d'avoir si bien pris soin d'elle. On attend des nouvelles en espérant qu'elles soient meilleures.

----------


## sydney21

Paprika est jolie et super sociable, je pense qu'elle ne restera pas longtemps chez moi cette louloute...

----------


## pouetpouet

> Paprika est jolie et super sociable, je pense qu'elle ne restera pas longtemps chez moi cette louloute...


je confirme ..........ADORABLE !! ::

----------


## invite 17

c'est vrai qu'elle est charmante et charmeuse cette jolie paprika <3
toujours pas de news ni de photos de tous les sortis de cette semaine ???
j’espère que la petite kika s'accroche !!!!

----------


## pouetpouet

je viens tt juste de rentrer, yannick parti sur les chapeaux de roues, la miss paprika va mal, ce soir miaulements rauques, allongée ..je n'y comprends rien.A peine eu le temps de dire bonjour à mistouflette à mon arrivée (venue pr dépôt caisses) ... il est parti chez sydney pr rdv véto urgence villemomble.je croise ... Je suis assez affolée d'autant que je n'en vois aucune raison plausible, elle allait très bien ce matin et hier soir depuis son opération.....

----------


## sydney21

Malheureusement Paprika n'aura jamais l'occasion de venir à la maison faire la connaissance des autres minous  :: 

Elle est morte ce soir, comme ça, brusquement, on ne sait pas encore pour quelle raison, et franchement ça fout les boules, elle était si jolie, si gentille, elle méritait d'avoir une vie heureuse mais finalement le destin en a décidé autrement...

Elle sera autopsiée afin que l'on sache ce qui s'est passé.

RIP jolie Paprika, je t'ai à peine connue mais déjà tu me manques  ::   ::   ::

----------


## invite 17

oh non pauvre petite Paprika  ::  si jolie et si gentille, elle était tirée d'affaire, une belle vie s'annonçait, c'est trop injuste !!!!!

----------


## invite 17

courage a ses Fa et a tous ceux qui l'ont connu.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Je N ARRIVE PAS A Y CROIRE

----------


## pouetpouet

c'est vraiment une tragédie comme le dit sydney, cette minette était un véritable amour sur pattes... :: 

Nous sommes affligées .... ::

----------


## Mistouflette

mais pourquoi la vie est aussi injuste, parfois............. :: 
j'avais juste croisé ta route pour ton covoiturage vers ta nouvelle vie, mais j'ai le coeur lourd ce soir et je pense très fort à ceux qui t'avaient sortie de l'enfer et donné plein d'amour le temps de ta courte vie

----------


## Rinou

C'est avec stupeur et tristesse que j'apprends la terrible nouvelle.
Pauvre puce, quelle injustice, une si gentille petite minette.  ::

----------


## Charoline

Quelle tristesse et quelle injustice...

----------


## sydney21

C'est très dur ce soir, ce n'est malheureusement pas la première fois que je perds un de mes chats en FA, et elle n'était pas encore arrivée chez moi, mais j'ai beaucoup de tristesse au fond du coeur... ::

----------


## Lady92

Que la vie est injuste  ::

----------


## coch

Paprika, RIP une étoile filante parmis les humains mais quelle lumière rayonante tu laisses dans nos coeurs....RIP la belle.... ::

----------


## France81

> C'est très dur ce soir, ce n'est malheureusement pas la première fois que je perds un de mes chats en FA, et elle n'était pas encore arrivée chez moi, mais j'ai beaucoup de tristesse au fond du coeur...


tout mon courage sydney et pouetpouet ! :: 
j espere de tout coeur que le temps attenuera peu a peu votre chagrin, et que l autopsie de la puce saura vous apporter quelques reponses....

Toutes mes pensees, du fond du coeur !

----------


## Lusiole

Une pensée pour la belle Paprika. C'est aussi triste qu'inattendu...

----------


## sydney21

> tout mon courage sydney et pouetpouet !
> j espere de tout coeur que le temps attenuera peu a peu votre chagrin, et que l autopsie de la puce saura vous apporter quelques reponses....
> 
> Toutes mes pensees, du fond du coeur !


J'ai beaucoup pensé à toi France depuis hier soir, à Chamade et aux petits qui sont partis, cette minette n'était même pas chez moi je l'ai vue surtout mercredi car j'ai été la chercher chez sa FAQ pour l'emmener chez la véto et la ramener le soir, mais j'ai beaucoup de chagrin, je n'arrête pas de pleurer, alors je me demande comment tu as pu endurer tout ce qui est arrivé dernièrement je pense que tu as une force extraordinaire et beaucoup de courage, je t'admire énormément...

----------


## pouetpouet

bcp de souffrance, aujourd'hui encore plus ..Nsp pourquoi...
Le contre coup. l'impression d'être dépressive ce matin ...
Florence, tu me diras si besoin d'un peu de sous pr aider aux frais de la miss comme il n' est plus question d'adoption pr elle. ::

----------


## Sév51

M... de tout cœur avec vous les filles

----------


## pouetpouet

Merci à toutes pr votre soutien. 
BIZ

----------


## sydney21

La cause du décès de Paprika a été identifiée : elle avait une malformation cardiaque. Elle a eu un épanchement de liquide au niveau du thorax  ::

----------


## Belette 18

Désolée, Florence, et aussi pour sa FA temporaire pouetpouet !! La petite puce avait l'air d'être très gentille et c'est affligeant. Encore un véto qui ne sait pas ausculter avant d'anesthésier, j'imagine ?

----------


## sydney21

Belette, je sais que tu as eu des soucis avec certains vétos, inutile de tous les attaquer, les miennes sont très bien et d'après ce que m'a dit celle qui a opéré Paprika, avec une malformation cardiaque la minette n'aurait sans doute pas vécu longtemps. Et il est impossible de faire une écho cardiaque avant chaque opération.

En y réfléchissant bien, je me dis que c'est peut-être mieux que ça se soit passé ainsi, même si la minette n'avait pas été opérée, elle aurait pu décéder pendant la mise bas (elle attendait 7 bb) ou après (voir le cas récent de France81) et je n'aurai pas aimé me retrouver avec 7 chatons nouveaux-nés orphelins que ni moi ni sa FAQ n'aurions pu biberonner car nous travaillons toutes les 2. Je n'aurai pas voulu les voir mourir un par un car nous ne pouvions remplacer leur maman.

Donc l'un dans l'autre et même si c'est très triste, il valait mieux que ça finisse ainsi.

----------


## France81

pffffffffff..........dur dur !!!
mais n ayez aucun regret toutes les deux, *meme si vous ne l aviez pas sterilisée et avortée des 7 petits, sa mise bas aurait a coup quasi sur declenché la défaillance cardiaque due a sa malformation !*
c est ce qui s est passe pour ma maman (avec calci en plus + bebe pourri encore coince dans son ventre)
un chat avec une defaillance cardiaque ne doit surtout pas se reproduire, car un accouchement provoque trop souvent le penchement cardiaque, en raison des efforts fournis


malheureusement dans certains cas le destin, tres cruel, est deja tout trace et on est alors totalement impuissants !

Sydney: je ne me remets tjrs pas de la perte de Chamade.... j ai la sensation parfois d avoir fait un mauvais reve, que ni elle ni ses 4 petits morpions n ont existe tant le choc de leur perte a tous a ete tres brutale...
seul le temps permettra de faire son oeuvre....et des sauvetages plus reussis aussi, de ceux qui rechauffent le coeur et nous poussent toutes a continuer malgre les deces et cas difficiles

----------


## pouetpouet

> La cause du décès de Paprika a été identifiée : elle avait une malformation cardiaque. Elle a eu un épanchement de liquide au niveau du thorax


Merci florence pr l'info.
Au moins on se dit qu'on ne pouvait malheureusement pas faire grand chose.
Très triste. :: 
Seule consolation, se dire qu'elle n'est pas morte en box et a pu bénéficier de pleins de bisous.
Biz

----------


## sydney21

J'ajouterai juste que la fourrière n'ayant pas détecté la gestation de Paprika (elle était à 10 jours du terme), celle-ci a été primo-vaccinée sur place et traitée pour son coryza par antibiotiques. Donc si on avait laissé les bb naître, je ne sais pas dans quel état de santé on les aurait trouvé  :: 
La stérilisation était vraiment nécessaire.

----------


## France81

> J'ajouterai juste que la fourrière n'ayant pas détecté la gestation de Paprika (elle était à 10 jours du terme), celle-ci a été primo-vaccinée sur place et traitée pour son coryza par antibiotiques. Donc si on avait laissé les bb naître, je ne sais pas dans quel état de santé on les aurait trouvé 
> La stérilisation était vraiment nécessaire.



vous avez fait les bons choix, nul n en doute !
les bebes auraient ete de pauvres petits crapauds, comme les miens : yeux exploses a peine ouverts, gros problemes pulmonaires avec des hemorragies super douloureuses et brutales....beaucoup de souffrances ont ainsi pu etre evite !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Nous allons bientôt pointer les dons par ici, si qqn peut me faire remonter le dernier pointage... Merci.

Merci aussi pour les nouvelles, factures et photos mises en ligne.

Milieu de semaine, max, tout sera pointé.

----------


## Muriel P

Je pense que c'est celui-ci (p.11) : 




> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS* (suite report de certains dons sur semaine 19)
> *
> Alexiel-chan 10 * *avec reçu si possible
> esther& 30 * *avec ou sans reçu
> SAND78 130 * *avec reçu
> Mirabelle94 30  pour les plus urgents avec ou sans reçu 
> invite17 70  repartis en 10  pour le 1a, 20  pour la 13a et 40  répartis en 10  pour chacun des chats en grande urgence de la liste B* *avec ou sans reçu 
> Carabam 50  pour la 4b avec reçu*
> *Lady92 15 * *avec reçu*
> ...

----------


## mistigrette

kica (ex 13a) ne va pas plus mal mais refuse toujours de manger.
j'ai acheté plusieurs patés/croquettes différentes afin de lui titiller l'appétit.
j'espère que cela va marcher.
j'attends des nouvelles de sa FA qui trouve que la miss a meilleure allure. c'est toujours ça !

----------


## sydney21

J'attends une dernière facture pour Paprika, concernant son autopsie et son incinération  ::

----------


## Lady92

> kica (ex 13a) ne va pas plus mal mais refuse toujours de manger.
> j'ai acheté plusieurs patés/croquettes différentes afin de lui titiller l'appétit.
> j'espère que cela va marcher.
> j'attends des nouvelles de sa FA qui trouve que la miss a meilleure allure. c'est toujours ça !


sheba poulet et sheba thon avait super bien marche chez moi quand plus rien d autres ne passait (petite boite en metal)

----------


## TROCA

Mille pensées à la jolie et douce Paprika qui grâce à vous Sydney aura quand même connu quelques semaines de bonheur et de chaleur. Vous ne pouviez pas la sauver mais au moins elle ne sera pas morte dans un box de fourrière et elle est partie entourée d'amour vers le paradis des chats. Mille mercis à vous pour elle et tous ceux que vous prenez en charge et que vous arrivez à sortir d'affaire.  :: 
On espère des nouvelles encourageantes de la petite Kica.

----------


## sydney21

> Mille pensées à la jolie et douce Paprika qui grâce à vous Sydney aura quand même connu quelques semaines de bonheur et de chaleur. Vous ne pouviez pas la sauver mais au moins elle ne sera pas morte dans un box de fourrière et elle est partie entourée d'amour vers le paradis des chats. Mille mercis à vous pour elle et tous ceux que vous prenez en charge et que vous arrivez à sortir d'affaire.


Merci Troca mais la louloute n'a connu qu'UNE semaine de bonheur, chouchoutée par Annabelle chez qui elle était en quarantaine et que je remercie pour son aide régulière.

----------


## mirabelle94

Très triste pour cette jolie petite Paprika ,  ::   ça doit être bien dur pour sa FA , elle avait l'air si gentille.
mais il n' y a pas remords à avoir, tout a été fait comme il fallait. Elle est sortie de fourrière, malheureusement le destin a choisi pour elle, on n'y peut rien. mais au moins elle est partie au paradis des chats entourée, soignée et aimée. ce qui n'est pas le cas des malheureux qui agonisent et meurent dans leur box dans une solitude totale. 
Toutes mes pensées à Pouetpouet;

----------


## Lusiole

> sheba poulet et sheba thon avait super bien marche chez moi quand plus rien d autres ne passait (petite boite en metal)


Les mousselines de Gourmet ont eu aussi un grand succès chez moi  :Smile: .

----------


## pouetpouet

> Très triste pour cette jolie petite Paprika ,  ça doit être bien dur pour sa FA , elle avait l'air si gentille.
> mais il n' y a pas remords à avoir, tout a été fait comme il fallait. Elle est sortie de fourrière, malheureusement le destin a choisi pour elle, on n'y peut rien. mais au moins elle est partie au paradis des chats entourée, soignée et aimée. ce qui n'est pas le cas des malheureux qui agonisent et meurent dans leur box dans une solitude totale. 
> Toutes mes pensées à Pouetpouet;


Merci bcp mirabelle.
Oui, elle reste dans nos coeurs..
C'était une chatoune en or, ce qui rajoute à la tristesse.
j'ai des images qui me revienne en tête.
Heuseusement que je ne l'ai eu qu'une semaine et pas plus, car cela aurait été une souffrance encore plus énorme. Elle était vraiment à croquer.
RIP ma belle ...

----------


## mirabelle94

Pour Pouetpouet , 
Je sais bien qu'on a beau essayer de se raisonner ça n'empêche pas d'avoir le coeur lourd, la vie est injuste... et mortelle. 
mais si on se place du côté de cette adorable petite Paprika, elle est partie au paradis des minous en douceur, enveloppée de l'amour que tu lui as donné. C'est ce qu'on peut souhaiter à tous ceux qu'on aime. 
Courage à toi.

----------


## sydney21

> Ci-dessous facture hystérectomie + médocs pour Paprika. Montant = 84 
> 
> Pièce jointe 40095


ci-dessous la 2è facture pour Paprika (autopsie + incinération). Montant = 51,14  *soit un total de 135,14 



http://*

----------


## mistigrette

kica (ex 13a) vient d'arriver à la maison des mistigris et est installée dans l'infirmerie.
elle va bien, a bon appétit  :Embarrassment: , bien qu'un peu difficile la belette  :: ...
merci à cyrano de l'avoir accueillie  ::  afin de lui éviter encore des jours d'hospi et désolée du surcroit de travail mais je n'avais pas de FA susceptible de la nourrir par sonde.
en voilà une qui revient de loin  :: .

----------


## mistigrette

une petite photo de kica (ex 13a) prise hier après midi. elle avait chaud et s'était étalée de tout son long sur le carrelage frais de l'infirmerie.
elle est très mignonne, un peu ronronneuse et aime les caresses. elle n'a eu aucun souci d'adaptation avec les copains moustachus.
elle va bien, mange de bon appétit, est dynamique, ses muqueuses sont de couleur normale, pas de rechute. 
on la surveille énormément, mais on commence à penser................ QU'ELLE EST SAUVÉE  ::

----------


## Muriel P

On l'espère de tout cœur ! Gros câlin à la belle !

----------


## mirabelle94

Jolie petite puce ! on espère bien que tous les malheurs sont à présent derrière elle.

----------


## Lusiole

Excellente nouvelle ! ::

----------


## PiaM

très belle la petite Kica

RIP Paprila

voici quelques nouvelles de

*4b) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby, méga sociable
* *URGENT! Sous perfusion! Coryza.*_
Propriétaire décédé. Vivait avec un chien, lui aussi en fourrière. 
__Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est une ancienne de la liste. 
_
Emma va bien, son coriza est complètement guéri, elle est vraiment très gentille et adore les calins - même si la photo ne lui fait pas vraiment honneur - et elle pèse 3 kg :-)

une petite photo

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Attention PiaM, je te suis à la trace pour les nouvelles
Encore une gentille petite chatte abandonnée, que personne n avait remarquée.... son age sans doute...et pourtant elle fera surement la joie d un adoptant

----------


## PiaM

HAHA

et pour le plaisir des yeux, voici Horace

sur la liste ça donnait
*6b) Mâle, noir et blanc, 1 an, méga sociable*

*URGENT! Sous perfusion! Coryza + diarrhées* 

et en vrai ça donne:



il n'est pas magnifique ????
et en plus super gentil, s'entend avec tout le monde, calin à souhait, que demander de plus ? (a part peut être une bonne famille pour lui, mais ça je suis sure qu'on va lui trouver !)

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Magnifique Horace; il a l air plus que serein et detendu

----------


## sydney21

Qu'est devenu le beau loulou blanc aux yeux bleus que j'avais gardé une petite semaine ? (Je ne suis peut-être pas sur la bonne semaine je ne sais plus quand il est sorti)

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

il me manque le 12b PiaM ::

----------


## PiaM

Un peu de patience Venise :-)

bon j'admets ils ne sont pas tous tou à fait aussi beau, ou du moins il leur faut un peu plus longtemps, car pour certains ça peut donner ça

12b ) Mâle, âge ?, blanc et noir un peu craintif 
 URGENT! Coryza + pas en forme du tout  



Voici donc Hector. Dieu sait par quoi il est passé, il est couleur blanc "cassé", mais alors là vraiment très cassé comme s'il avait passé des semaines et des mois dans la poussière et plein de noeuds et de bourre, et sa patience pour lui retirer tout ça est quand même très limitée, mais dans pas longtemps il sera à nouveau tout beau - tout neuf et je pourrais remettre de nouvelles photos.

bon d'accord là il est dans la douche, je pense qu'il sait qu'il a besoin d'un brin de toilette, je ne sais pas pourquoi il a filé dès que j'ai fait couler l'eau  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Moi même blanc cassé il me plait bien Hector

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Qu'est devenu le beau loulou blanc aux yeux bleus que j'avais gardé une petite semaine ? (Je ne suis peut-être pas sur la bonne semaine je ne sais plus quand il est sorti)


Sydney, il s agit d 'Igloo dont les nouvelles sont données par PiaM en semaine 14

----------


## mirabelle94

Super les photos Piam ! pas de doute que d'ici qlq semaines Hector sera aussi beau que ses copains. 
il lui faut un peu de temps pour se refaire une santé et une beauté. pauvre petit il a dû en baver , 
caresses à tous tes minous.

----------


## SarahC

> Qu'est devenu le beau loulou blanc aux yeux bleus que j'avais gardé une petite semaine ? (Je ne suis peut-être pas sur la bonne semaine je ne sais plus quand il est sorti)


Non, car en remontant le profil de PiaM tu le verras montrer ses fesses sur un canapé à côté d'un autre chat.

----------


## SarahC

*Sand78 et Sydney21 si vous êtes  ok vous allez vous croiser sur cette facture, cela facilitera mon  pointage pour le reste des dons à répartir:
*







*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS* (suite report de certains dons sur semaine 19)
*
Alexiel-chan 10 * *avec reçu si possible
esther& 30 * *avec ou sans reçu**
Mirabelle94 30  pour les plus urgents avec ou sans reçu 
invite17 70  repartis en 10  pour le 1a, 20  pour la 13a et 40  répartis en 10  pour chacun des chats en grande urgence de la liste B* *avec ou sans reçu 
Carabam 50  pour la 4b avec reçu*
*Lady92 15 * *avec reçu*
*TROCA 30 * *pour les urgences avec reçu* 
*Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec ou sans reçu 
**Mirabelle94* *15  pour le 1a avec ou sans reçu
Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu
Charoline 15  pour la 13a avec reçu 
Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
*
*TOTAL : ​325  

**+ castration du 1a prise en charge par TanjaK** avec reçu si possible*




Je pointe le reste demain si tous les chats de la liste 22 meurent,  j'aurai comme ce soir une soirée entière à consacrer aux dons...... :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -


*Je sais qu'il y a plusieurs grosses factures ici, merci de me les fournir au plus vite!!!*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ne sais pas ce qui déconne, ça me met mes messages en mise à jour!!!

JE RECOMMENCE!!!


Je sais qu'il y a plusieurs grosses factures ici, merci de me les fournir au plus vite!!!

----------


## SarahC

*Flokelo et TanjaK + Gaston, pouvez vous vous mettre en relation pour la castration du gris? 



**Je réédite donc:

**RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS* (suite report de certains dons sur semaine 19)
*
Alexiel-chan 10 * *avec reçu si possible
esther& 30 * *avec ou sans reçu**
Mirabelle94 30  pour les plus urgents avec ou sans reçu 
invite17 70  repartis en 10  pour le 1a, 20  pour la 13a et 40  répartis en 10  pour chacun des chats en grande urgence de la liste B* *avec ou sans reçu 
Carabam 50  pour la 4b avec reçu*
*Lady92 15 * *avec reçu*
*TROCA 30 * *pour les urgences avec reçu* 
*Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec ou sans reçu 
**Mirabelle94* *15  pour le 1a avec ou sans reçu
Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu
Charoline 15  pour la 13a avec reçu 
Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
*
*TOTAL : ​325 *

----------


## mistigrette

*EDIT

*j'ai les factures de kica (ex 13a). je les mettrais demain

----------


## mistigrette

factures de kica (ex 13a) qui va de mieux en mieux  :: . je n'arrive pas à les mettre directement  :: 
c'est élevé mais cela aurait pu être pire  :: . 
merci à cyrano de l'avoir accueillie lorsqu'elle allait un peu mieux pour le gavage  :: . sinon il y aurait eu, au moins, une semaine de plus d'hospitalisation.

----------


## SarahC

> factures de kica (ex 13a) qui va de mieux en mieux . je n'arrive pas à les mettre directement 
> c'est élevé mais cela aurait pu être pire . 
> merci à cyrano de l'avoir accueillie lorsqu'elle allait un peu mieux pour le gavage . sinon il y aurait eu, au moins, une semaine de plus d'hospitalisation.


*Le total fait 261,20  après vérif. Avais oublié le Marbocyl.*

----------


## SarahC

*Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu
Charoline 15  pour la 13a avec reçu 
Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible*
*invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu
**Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec reçu* *
___
TOTAL: 95 

Ce n'est pas la fin de mes pointages, mais pour gagner du temps je fais déjà la chose pour les dons fléchés.

Resterait 166  pour le moment, si mes calculs sont juste.


MISTIGRETTE, j'ai contacté pour toi les premiers donateurs des 95 . 

Pour la 4a j'ai contacté CARABAM, donc je la sors du pointage également. 

*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Je réédite donc:

**RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS* 
*
Alexiel-chan 10 * *avec reçu si possible
esther& 30 * *avec ou sans reçu**
Mirabelle94 30  pour les plus urgents avec ou sans reçu 
invite17 50  repartis en 10  pour le 1a, et 40  répartis en 10  pour chacun des chats en grande urgence de la liste B* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*Lady92 15 * *avec reçu*
*TROCA 30 * *pour les urgences avec reçu**
**Mirabelle94* *15  pour le 1a avec ou sans reçu

*
*TOTAL RESTANT: 180 *

----------


## invite 17

Mistigrette l'assoc a t'elle un paypal ?

----------


## mistigrette

> Mistigrette l'assoc a t'elle un paypal ?


pas de paypal mais je peux envoyer le rib de l'asso pour faire un virement ?

----------


## invite 17

non pas la peine j'envois un cheque lundi  :Smile:

----------


## mistigrette

nouvelles photos de kica (ex num 13a) prises samedi. elle va BIEN et s'est mise à jouer  :: .
elle va être stérilisée mercredi. nous en profiterons pour faire une nouvelle ps afin de contrôler si tout va bien.

----------


## VERNAT

Elle est magnifique ::   super qu'elle va bien!!!

----------


## esther&

Bonsoir,

je n ai pas reçu de mp pour mon don donc je sais pas à quelle asso l envoyer.

----------


## Lusiole

Kica est splendide ! Contente de voir qu'elle est en bonne santé !

----------


## mistigrette

> *Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
> Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu
> Charoline 15  pour la 13a avec reçu 
> Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
> **invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu
> **Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec reçu* *
> ___
> TOTAL: 95 
> MISTIGRETTE, j'ai contacté pour toi les premiers donateurs des 95 .*


merci charoline, j'ai bien reçu ton don.

en attente :
*Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
**Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu*
*Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
**invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu
**Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec reçu* *
*
petites nouvelles de kica.
elle est allée mercredi chez le véto pour la stérilisation. kica a déjà une petite cicatrice au dessus de l'ombilic, donc le véto n'a pas ouvert car elle est surement déjà stéril.
elle va toujours aussi bien  ::

----------


## Mistouflette

J'ai vu Kica cet après-midi qui promenait fièrement son panache..........
j'ai fait quelques photos mais "surexposées"!!!
voilà, on va dire, les moins moches ; j'y retournerai, elle est trop belle ::

----------


## mistigrette

Envoyé par *SarahC*  
*Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu
Charoline 15  pour la 13a avec reçu 
Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
**invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu
**Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec reçu* *
___
TOTAL: 95 
MISTIGRETTE, j'ai contacté pour toi les premiers donateurs des 95 . 

*


charoline et Mirabelle94, bien reçu vos dons  :: 

en attente :
*Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
**Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu*
*Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
**invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu
**
*
merci mistouflette, elle est belle notre kica  :: , qd on se rappelle son état à la sortie  :: 
hier, elle était tranquillement installée sur une niche et a fait la fofolle avec une ficelle.
elle est tout à fait sociable, aime les caresses, ne se querelle pas avec les autres moustachus (du moment qu'ils ne viennent pas lui renifler les moustaches de trop près  :: ), s'est fait sa place gentiment. elle est PARFAITE et attend SA maison.
je ne sais plus si je l'ai mis sur le forum mais mercredi dernier, la belle a eu une ps et les paramétres hépatiques sont NORMAUX  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

quelle est belle cette puce ! elle a du se perdre , c'est pas possible autrement !  en plus ugens ont fait les frais de la stérilisation ... bizarre d'abandonner ensuite.

----------


## mistigrette

> quelle est belle cette puce ! elle a du se perdre , c'est pas possible autrement ! en plus ugens ont fait les frais de la stérilisation ... bizarre d'abandonner ensuite.


c'est vrai qu'elle est devenue super belle mais elle était en mauvais état et bien malade lorsqu'on l'a accueillie  :: .
peut être que les gens ont eu peur des frais vétos et l'ont abandonnée...

----------


## mirabelle94

si c'est le cas ce sont des nuls !  
même si je trouve aussi que les frais véto sont un scandale ! comment font ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens ???
il est possible aussi que les gens aient fait l'économie de l'identification et puis un jour la miss s'est perdue et voilà le résultat .
je suis certaine qu'elle va plaire avec sa jolie robe et son beau petit minois.

----------


## mistigrette

Envoyé par *SarahC*  
*Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu
Charoline 15  pour la 13a avec reçu 
Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
**invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu
**Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec reçu* *
___
TOTAL: 95 
MISTIGRETTE, j'ai contacté pour toi les premiers donateurs des 95 . 


*charoline, Mirabelle94 & faraday  bien reçu vos dons  :: 
en attente :*
**Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu*
*Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
**invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu*


aujourd'hui, il faisait très chaud et la miss était étalée de tout son loooooong à l'ombre derrière une niche. j'ai regretté de ne pas avoir pris l'apn.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mistigrette : as tu envoyé un MP aux donateurs pour qui tu n'as rien reçu ?

----------


## mistigrette

> Mistigrette : as tu envoyé un MP aux donateurs pour qui tu n'as rien reçu ?


oui, c'est en cours.
merci

----------


## invite 17

chèque parti lundi, tu l'as reçu Mistigrette ?

trop contente de voir la belle Kika complètement remise et prete pour sa future famille  :Smile:

----------


## lorris

chèque parti lundi aussi Mistigrette

----------


## mistigrette

> chèque parti lundi, tu l'as reçu Mistigrette ?
> trop contente de voir la belle Kika complètement remise et prete pour sa future famille





> chèque parti lundi aussi Mistigrette


merci bcp
je suis allée à la bp mardi soir. c'était trop tôt pour qu'ils soient arrivés.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vois Terpsichore demain soir. Je lui en parles si j'y pense.

----------


## mistigrette

> Je vois Terpsichore demain soir. Je lui en parles si j'y pense.


merci chatperlipopette
elle m'a confirmée par mp envoyer le chéque.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ben c'est bon elle va le faire.

----------


## Gaston

> *1a) Mâle, 10 mois, gris tabby, timide*_ (ne crache pas)_
> _Peut sortir dès l'identification, c'est un ancien de la liste. 
> __A une FA + castration pris en charge_
> *manque une asso*


Voici les dernières nouvelles de ce petit prénommé GUENN
Il va très bien, m'a fait un petit coryza mais depuis il est en pleine forme. Il est resté très craintif au cours des semaines passées mais depuis une dizaine de jours il commence a accepter mes caresses et quand je suis devant la télé il me parle et réclame mon attention. Nous allons donc envisager sa castration dans les jours à venir

----------


## mistigrette

Envoyé par *SarahC*  
*Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu
Charoline 15  pour la 13a avec reçu 
Terpsichore 10  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
**invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu
**Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec reçu* *
TOTAL: 95 
MISTIGRETTE, j'ai contacté pour toi les premiers donateurs des 95 . 
*
MERCI A TOUTES POUR VOS DONS  :: 
RÉCAPITULATIF DES DONS REÇUS 
*Faraday 10  pour la 13a sans reçu
Lorris 15  pour la 13a avec reçu
Charoline 15  pour la 13a avec reçu 
Terpsichore 15  pour la 13a avec reçu si possible
**invite17 20  pour la 13a* *avec reçu
**Mirabelle94 25 * pour les* 3 derniers qui restent de la liste B* *avec reçu 
**T**OTAL REÇU : 100  SUR LES 261.20 euros de factures*  :: .

nous avons du changer le grillage de la maison des mistigris (plus de 800 euros de matériel) et les factures de juin commencent à arriver.

ALORS SI QUELQU'UN VEUT CONTINUER A NOUS AIDER POUR LA JOLIE KICA, NHÉSITEZ PAS  ::

----------


## mistigrette

nouvelles & photos reçues aujourd'hui de kica (ex 13a) dans SA maison où elle ronronne de bonheur depuis le 20 octobre  :: 
_
"Bonjour kica se plait beaucoup dans sa nouvelle maison, elle est très câline et joueuse._ _Elle est très intriguée par notre poisson c'est assez marrant."_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos éventuellement? Merci!

----------

